# Who makes the best hydraulics?



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Let me know if i forgot any... I know I did.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS???? THERE A GOOD SUPPLIER AS WELL....


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

Del toro and Hoppers inc...........................is Hi low still in business?.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

HOMIES HAS ALWAYS COME THROUGH FOR ME AS WELL AS PITBULL


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am voting ProHopper because they are my first setup. Will see how their customer service is. More to come.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I've never seen this question raised before. Pure genius!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 19 2008, 08:17 AM~10203693
> *I've never seen this question raised before.  Pure genius!
> *



x2


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

depends if prohopper made big steel blocks they got a strong product...
but like said a thosand times it all preference..dont go off the word of cheerleader...

also if mark is behind hoppers inc they will have a good product good dude to deal with..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Parker.

hydro companies dont make most of the parts they sell. you wouldnt rule out owning a chevy because they put continental tires on a car would you. If your looking for a kit, the high end ones are pretty close, and pro hopper is catching some flack for actually having low end kits (they think everything should come with the best parts no matter the price) just make sure it has the options and features u want.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

you forgot hi-low


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

lona and sons. better quality. look em up


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 19 2008, 01:56 PM~10205646
> *Parker.
> 
> hydro companies dont make most of the parts they sell.  you wouldnt rule out owning a chevy because they put continental tires on a car would you.  If your looking for a kit, the high end ones are pretty close, and pro hopper is catching some flack for actually having low end kits (they think everything should come with the best parts no matter the price)  just make sure it has the options and features u want.
> *



:thumbsup: 
I WILL ONLY USE PARKER 










AND AIRCRAFT PARTS WITH ADEX DUMPS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 19 2008, 10:08 AM~10204062
> *depends if prohopper made big steel blocks they got a strong product...
> but like said a thosand times it all preference..dont go off the word of cheerleader...
> 
> also if mark is behind hoppers inc they will have a good product good dude to deal with..*


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Mar 19 2008, 12:11 PM~10205783
> *you forgot hi-low
> *


x2


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 20 2008, 10:32 AM~10214088
> *x2
> *



x3


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

looks like BMH has a very good lead!!


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

Parker is right good quality is the same across the board I feel the only diff. between them is their blocks cause all these companies sell same comp stuff 

i.e.
motors 
saco or presto lite

pump heads 
marz.

dumps 
adex

all that is left is tanks and block


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

well I know i had a CCE kit with all PArker fittings in my old lac, and never had a leak. THen sold the car and bought a used Prohopper setup with regular fittings for my 64, and i cant stop it from leaking. :uh: 

I like PROHOPPER and CCE pumps, with Parker fittings, and Prohopper comp cylinders and I dont have any problems at all. 

I am a little bias b/c i like their websites, to me if you can display your products nicely online with pics/description/and price, i feel that i'm getting a good product. Especially when I live in VA and dont want to be dealing with missing parts, bad parts, or even wrong parts. I just dont like looking at a parts list with prices w/o pics and description

I think its all preference, except for the fittings, which to me have to be parker


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

the question everybody should be asking is what company has a better 
logo machined on there parts
because thats all they make on a pump 

none of the companys stated (voted) above make motors or pumpheads besides prohopper

not a cylinder,block,motor cap or tank going to be better than any other company 
unless its machined better


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 20 2008, 07:54 PM~10217632
> *the question everybody should be asking is what company has a better
> logo machined on there parts
> because thats all they make on a pump
> ...


I know. I guess i should've asked who is a better all around company.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 20 2008, 07:54 PM~10217632
> *the question everybody should be asking is what company has a better
> logo machined on there parts
> because thats all they make on a pump
> ...


true to a extent, i rember cce blocks haveing some troubles along with their larger stoke cylinders,pro hopper has had a handfull of thier own issues, so that can make or break a company,black magic seems to set the bar with new innovative products


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

I had a PorHopper set up for more than six months with no probs whatsoever but I would but my money on Xtreme or Black magic


----------



## RRG (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 20 2008, 02:27 PM~10215506
> *well I know i had a CCE kit with all PArker fittings in my old lac, and never had a leak.  THen sold the car and bought a used Prohopper setup with regular fittings for my 64, and i cant stop it from leaking. :uh:
> 
> I like PROHOPPER and CCE pumps, with Parker fittings, and Prohopper comp cylinders and I dont have any problems at all.
> ...


 :yes:


----------

